# anyone recognize this ginger [email protected]? South Shields



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

any one from the shields area know who this is? **** brake checked me so hard i ended up in the rear end of him with a battered wheel and right crank arm, as well as threatening to run me over and actually driving willingly into my leg leaving cuts and some knee ache now im sitting for a while


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

He looks like a pedo

Id contact the bbc


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

Mark2021 said:


> He looks like a pedo
> 
> Id contact the bbc


dont want to have a higher ups knocking at my door with threats, dont think i could handle that


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

Definitely sounds like a [email protected]!


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

Should have known not to mess with him he's wearing tapout gear

Go to the police?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Why didn't you knock him the fook out?


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

jimmy26 said:


> Should have known not to mess with him he's wearing tapout gear
> 
> Go to the police?


i have done, but im expecting sweet FA from them in the terms of help, after all its not like a a bike worth more than his car has a priority...


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Why didn't you knock him the fook out?


school run and lots of witness' and young children around, bad timing


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Put his pic on pof around your area looking for men :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Boshlop said:


> school run and lots of witness' and young children around, bad timing


If there are witnesses wont they be able to prove that he drove into your knee!?!?


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

rotate the picture and post it again mate


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> If there are witnesses wont they be able to prove that he drove into your knee!?!?


i asked some of them walking by to use a phone for the police since my receiver isnt working, they told me to just ride on and get off the road, shows how ppl always support the car really


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

monkeez said:


> rotate the picture and post it again mate












Should be better


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Boshlop said:


> Should be better


You have his number plate right......get his address through that.....the rest is obvious.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Boshlop said:


> i have done, but im expecting sweet FA from them in the terms of help, after all its not like a a bike worth more than his car has a priority...


The fact that he caused you injury means they have to take it seriously. If they don't, which I hope would be unlikely, make a formal complaint.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

What the fcuk is it even doing out in daylight?


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

I bet the only time he ever experiences a tap-out first hand is when his mate passes at dominoes.


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

don't recognise him mate, but hoy his picture on FB and i'm sure some one will


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

im reading a book that talks about a crew of doorman in south shields called BOSS, and a guy called allan foster. quite intersting.....

but no i dont know that ginger ****


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

His car is fresh tho is that alpine?


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

The Boss...boys of South Shields

They werent really doormen...just a couple of idiots and loads of hangers on


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

It is shields tbf mate 

Jokes


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

school system is blocking anything reg related for some reason... can anyone find nk51nwx?

silver 1.3 accent


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Goto the doctors and get it on file your knees gubbed...happy claiming compensation


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Looks like a fat Chris Evans. Why didn't you just deck him? He's ginger what's the worst he could have done?


----------



## kadafi39 (Apr 9, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> You have his number plate right......get his address through that.....the rest is obvious.


How would you get an address off a number plate? DVLA wont give out addresses


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

is that Westoe/Sunderland Rd area?


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

monkeez said:


> is that Westoe/Sunderland Rd area?


Sunderland road going onto readhead roundabout toward westo, death trap area with the 1 inot 2 road for the roundabout


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

kadafi39 said:


> How would you get an address off a number plate? DVLA wont give out addresses


Ive been told there are other ways.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Boshlop said:


> school system is blocking anything reg related for some reason... can anyone find nk51nwx?
> 
> silver 1.3 accent


https://www.gov.uk/request-information-from-dvla


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

jimmy26 said:


> Should have known not to mess with him he's wearing tapout gear
> 
> Go to the police?


and camo trousers lol


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

the guy looks like a moron, should of poked his fvcking eye out if he's not going to use them anyway.


----------



## Colhoun1993 (Jan 27, 2014)

**** that the blokes wearing tapout gear surely that means he's close to turning pro !!!


----------



## dazzaturbomad (Feb 1, 2014)

f**k that he may be a ginger ninja!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Looks like he's going fishing, why do all fisherman wear camo gear?


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Dont fcuk with him op, he's GINGER!!!!!!!, one bite or scratch and your fcuked


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Smitch said:


> Looks like he's going fishing, why do all fisherman wear camo gear?


So the fish cant see them


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Doesn't a HPI check give registered address? Think it does.

Also, would be claiming the fcuk out of that. Don't let it slide, whether you are injured or not.


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

let me get this right.

you went into the back of someones car because you wasnt keeping adequate braking distance ?

i wouldnt **** with him if i were you Raul Moat was ginger.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

CAPTAIN CRUSH said:


> let me get this right.
> 
> you went into the back of someones car because you wasnt keeping adequate braking distance ?
> 
> i wouldnt **** with him if i were you Raul Moat was ginger.


no, he over took at extreme close distance into oncoming traffic, and before he had gotten more than a meter ahead he had slammed his breaks on despite there been a few cars distance between him and the car in front, stopping from 25mph on a bike with about 0.2 second to react is quite hard. i was lucky enough to react to go to the left instead of through the back windscreen


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

CAPTAIN CRUSH said:


> let me get this right.
> 
> you went into the back of someones car because you wasnt keeping adequate braking distance ?
> 
> i wouldnt **** with him if i were you Raul Moat was ginger.


Sh!t, I misread the OP and thought the car had rear-ended our guy. Bloody cyclists at it again. Crashing into the back of someone and then getting all upset about it like it wasn't their fault.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Sh!t, I misread the OP and thought the car had rear-ended our guy. Bloody cyclists at it again. Crashing into the back of someone and then getting all upset about it like it wasn't their fault.


i cant tell if this is serious, if someone cut you up and slammed breaks on would they not be in the wrong?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Boshlop said:


> school run and lots of witness' and young children around, bad timing


Impressive powers of self-restraint, I think I would have been throwing a few right handers at that pudgy head of his


----------



## kadafi39 (Apr 9, 2013)

PNC register or if you work for an insurance company and that guy happens to be insured with that company, cant think of any other ways how you would get an address off a registration number... If anyone can get an address i know people that would be happy to pay for such information


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Boshlop said:


> i cant tell if this is serious, if someone cut you up and slammed breaks on would they not be in the wrong?


Generally, if you crash into the back of someone you are at fault as you are meant to be keeping a safe distance allowing for the speed and road conditions. However, every rule has exceptions. If he overtook you and then immediately slammed on the breaks there's no reasonable way you could avoid him. (srs)

That said, you're a cyclist. You don't pay road tax and probably wear lycra near children. You shouldn't be on the roads. (not srs)


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

Timmy mallet's put some weight on...


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Generally, if you crash into the back of someone you are at fault as you are meant to be keeping a safe distance allowing for the speed and road conditions. However, every rule has exceptions. If he overtook you and then immediately slammed on the breaks there's no reasonable way you could avoid him. (srs)
> 
> That said, you're a cyclist. You don't pay road tax and probably wear lycra near children. You shouldn't be on the roads. (not srs)


aye i know that's the general rule, but its become more and more common of an insurance scam as well that you see around to just stop dead and hope they get the blame. i might install some sort of speedometer on my back so people actually realize that 28mph might not be the best speed to over take

i hide my lycra under my pants to avoid looking like a tit! but it is very comfy on the ****


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

you need a camera on your helmet ;-)


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

yea. you go into the back of someone and its automatically your fault, this can sometimes not be the case. Although police and insurance companies will think otherwise.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

What a muggy looking cvnt.I'd of fvcked this pr1ck up


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

CAPTAIN CRUSH said:


> yea. you go into the back of someone and its automatically your fault, this can sometimes not be the case. Although police and insurance companies will think otherwise.


i think the threats to run me over and driving into my leg to the point of bruises and cuts when i stopped from pure shock and to get details will sway it to my side, im just glad im flexible or i might have had worse tendon damage...


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Boshlop said:


> Should be better


I'm with Huntinground on this one, should of tw4ted him he looks like the presenter from sooty and sweep


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Why didn't you knock him the fook out?


Err....he's wearing Tapout gear? Obviously he's nails!


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

I count 11 bands on his arm, that's one tough son of a b1tch... John... John Rambo


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> I'm with Huntinground on this one, should of tw4ted him he looks like the presenter from sooty and sweep


i would have loved to and have it done with, but i always restrain if there are kids near by or he had a kid in the car, rush hour has too many witness'


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I find it hard to believe you didn't take his loom bands


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

Boshlop said:


> i would have loved to and have it done with, but i always restrain if there are kids near by or he had a kid in the car, rush hour has too many witness'


fvck that. i'd av put the ginger sandy tw4t in a sleeper and left him in the middle of the road


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Boshlop said:


> i would have loved to and have it done with, but i always restrain if there are kids near by or he had a kid in the car, rush hour has too many witness'


True but lets face it like said earlier he's clearly a peado or a sex offender of some description.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

thats my uncle steve


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> True but lets face it like said earlier he's clearly a peado or a sex offender of some description.


i defo could have got off on the claim i was defending the nearby kids from the next Rolf


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

bigchickenlover said:


> I count 11 bands on his arm, that's one tough son of a b1tch... John... John Rambo


He's an eleventh band blackbelt


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

Boshlop said:


> i would have loved to and have it done with, but i always restrain if there are kids near by or he had a kid in the car, rush hour has too many witness'


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Ran it through Tin Eye but nowt came up.

There are plenty of other image se's about though.

Wtf are Loom Bands about...that's what the kids wear.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Impressive camera skills btw.

U should report him to the police for hanging around schools. Say you have his picture..


----------



## 222 (Feb 7, 2014)

CAPTAIN CRUSH said:


> yea. you go into the back of someone and its automatically your fault, this can sometimes not be the case. Although police and insurance companies will think otherwise.


I went into the back of some ****** and police were on my side and came out their fault - not always true


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

FelonE said:


> He's an eleventh band blackbelt


The mans legit


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Impressive powers of self-restraint, I think I would have been throwing a few right handers at that pudgy head of his


like you'd be on a bike or able to breathe enough to throw a dig after being on one


----------



## HalfManHalfRusk (Mar 16, 2014)

What does it say on this T Shirt? "SOS"? A Google search of "SOS South Shields" brought up some companies.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

I would think if he's picking a kid up from school, then he'd be there most days. Then do your Andy Ruffle shizz...


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

How did you get the picture of him lol


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Boshlop said:


> any one from the shields area know who this is? **** brake checked me so hard i ended up in the rear end of him with a battered wheel and right crank arm, as well as threatening to run me over and actually driving willingly into my leg leaving cuts and some knee ache now im sitting for a while
> 
> View attachment 154245


To be honest I would have brake checked my right hand to his head but then that's the way I roll I guess.

The proper way, call the police, get his insurance details, get a claim in against him saying he overtook you then slammed on his anchors and your bike had no chance of braking within the distance as his manoeuvre was dangerous at best as he hadn't allowed plenty of room whilst overtaking you(cyclist).


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

Juic3Up said:


> How did you get the picture of him lol


well i came to a clattering halt in the middle of the road after bouncing after hitting into the back of him, after he tried to drive over me he got out so i asked for details, refused so i took pictures as evidence.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> To be honest I would have brake checked my right hand to his head but then that's the way I roll I guess.
> 
> The proper way, call the police, get his insurance details, get a claim in against him saying he overtook you then slammed on his anchors and your bike had no chance of braking within the distance as his manoeuvre was dangerous at best as he hadn't allowed plenty of room whilst overtaking you(cyclist).


yea im doing this properly for now, actually driving into me and damaging my knee and leg once i had stopped for details is quite bad assault using a car in my books. photo's of him, his reg, and cuts and bruises on my leg and no doubt the back of his car from a 25mph impact


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Boshlop said:


> well i came to a clattering halt in the middle of the road after bouncing after hitting into the back of him, after he tried to drive over me he got out so i asked for details, refused so i took pictures as evidence.


This wouldn't look good for him at all to both the police and the insurance company.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Boshlop said:


> well i came to a clattering halt in the middle of the road after bouncing after hitting into the back of him, after he tried to drive over me he got out so i asked for details, refused so i took pictures as evidence.


Good on ya.


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

ANd when you get his details etc , what next !!?


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

Boshlop said:


> well i came to a clattering halt in the middle of the road after bouncing after hitting into the back of him, after he tried to drive over me he got out so i asked for details, refused so i took pictures as evidence.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

better leave himn alone mate, he wears tapout, he must be hard


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

EDIT:

Forget that, you were on a bike.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

vtec_yo said:


> EDIT:
> 
> Forget that, you were on a bike.


ha aye, things change when on a bike, ppl cut in leaving about a foot of room


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

vtec_yo said:


> EDIT:
> 
> Forget that, you were on a bike.


your signature had me so close to flicking my ****ing monitor! class


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/?#/watch?v=G_aRHauYDQ4

Is this how it happened?


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

But in all seriousness.... Police, compensation!!


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

ableton said:


> http://m.youtube.com/?#/watch?v=G_aRHauYDQ4
> 
> Is this how it happened?


im just getting the youtube home page


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

ditch the bike and get a proper motorised form of transport


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

josephbloggs said:


> ditch the bike and get a proper motorised form of transport


i was waiting for one of you to appear. i have 2. or people could learn to judge speed


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

Boshlop said:


> i was waiting for one of you to appear. i have 2. or people could learn to judge speed


The problem I have with cyclists(not saying you ride like this) is they seem to think they are immune to ever slowing down to avoid an incident.

one of them knocked themselves off against my van like this a little while ago ,his mate riding behind him waved me past them, then a car came by pretty fast the other way so i had to move over a bit, the pratt on the bike at the front decided he would rather say hi to the back corner of my van than slow down:laugh:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Boshlop said:


> i would have loved to and have it done with, but i always restrain if there are kids near by or he had a kid in the car, rush hour has too many witness'


The kids would have found it hilarious I reckon.


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

Bikes and cars just don't mix at the end of the day. A good friend of mine was killed by a car while cycling on the road. Personally I never feel safe cycling on main roads with any amount of traffic.

Cyclists should have dedicated lanes/paths or stick to pavements like your regular pedestrians imo.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

josephbloggs said:


> The problem I have with cyclists(not saying you ride like this) is they seem to think they are immune to ever slowing down to avoid an incident.
> 
> one of them knocked themselves off against my van like this a little while ago ,his mate riding behind him waved me past them, then a car came by pretty fast the other way so i had to move over a bit, the pratt on the bike at the front decided he would rather say hi to the back corner of my van than slow down:laugh:


see, these aren't cyclist, their ****s on 2 wheels. i asked a guy glad in lycra (proper cyclist) why he was on the pavement and he stopped walk back and said sorry he knew it was wrong he just got his clip stuck and couldnt get off  and he didnt mean to look like cyclist are just doing what they like, genuinely surprised me

i see them all the time, refusing to lose speed and risking it instead, i'll do all i can to keep my speed but not risk me or someone else in the process. but some times stopping is dangerous, if your doing 30 and someone pulls out its safer to nip around than go into the back or risk been rear ended with no brake light to show an emergency stop. i dont care for bad road users in general, if a bike skips a light and goes under a bus, then its his own fault


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

josephbloggs said:


> The problem I have with cyclists(not saying you ride like this) is they seem to think they are immune to ever slowing down to avoid an incident.
> 
> one of them knocked themselves off against my van like this a little while ago ,his mate riding behind him waved me past them, then a car came by pretty fast the other way so i had to move over a bit, the pratt on the bike at the front decided he would rather say hi to the back corner of my van than slow down:laugh:


That sounds like your fault tbh fella, should have checked it was safe to pull out. You can't pull back in too closely and immediately slow down when you realised you made an error of judgement, I'm a driver but if I was on a bike and someone tried to pull back in on me I'd have been fúcked right off :laugh: Though yeah, one of the rare occasions I think the motorist did something wrong, unless I've misunderstood you somewhere.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

get2big said:


> Bikes and cars just don't mix at the end of the day. A good friend of mine was killed by a car while cycling on the road. Personally I never feel safe cycling on main roads with any amount of traffic.
> 
> Cyclists should have dedicated lanes/paths or stick to pavements like your regular pedestrians imo.


its the sad truth, people seem to think rushing to the next red or squeezing past is the quickest way. i stick to routes i know i can hold the road or give space, but never risk been stuck with tempting room that a car cant actually fit through. most cycles lanes are terrible though, 2 foot wide next to parking spaces, door to the face is close a lot of the time, then shared use is risky riding at the speed limit. Germany is the best place i have ever rode, its near perfect and people understand bikes are just as fast


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

Boshlop said:


> its the sad truth, people seem to think rushing to the next red or squeezing past is the quickest way. i stick to routes i know i can hold the road or give space, but never risk been stuck with tempting room that a car cant actually fit through. most cycles lanes are terrible though, 2 foot wide next to parking spaces, door to the face is close a lot of the time, then shared use is risky riding at the speed limit. Germany is the best place i have ever rode, its near perfect and people understand bikes are just as fast


Ive been to Germany as well, they do have it sorted over there when it comes to cyclists, different world.


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

nope can not say i know or seen him around mate sorry. but i agree i would feel like a bully hitting or even throwing him around as look's like a victim already . done good not to hit him . can see he is scared by staying very close to his door so he can jump in and lock the door .

any damage to the bike ? id be very careful as he might later make a complaint himself. it happens , he get home and the rest of the Neanderthals will be beating there chest saying compensation . or full side of car need's a respray etc etc .

phone the old bill even though i HATE doing that it , id rather beat the ****e out of him . just keep's you right as not reporting a accident is a crime these day's i am sure or a punishable offence .


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

Are you a member of British Cycling? Their legal team would help you out with this.

Iirc its about £25 a year and covers legal aid etc.

Heard of a few people joining after an accident for help getting justice/compensation.


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

http://www.britishcycling.org.uk/membership/ride


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

tuktuk said:


> Are you a member of British Cycling? Their legal team would help you out with this.
> 
> Iirc its about £25 a year and covers legal aid etc.
> 
> Heard of a few people joining after an accident for help getting justice/compensation.


Considering I can't look down or right and my ham tendon is killing I might join up. Whiplash from a sudden impact here


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

Boshlop said:


> Considering I can't look down or right and my ham tendon is killing I might join up. Whiplash from a sudden impact here


Say goodbye to your gains lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

seandog69 said:


> like you'd be on a bike or able to breathe enough to throw a dig after being on one


Haahaa, you know me all too well


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Careful mate he's got a tap out cap. Clearly a bad ass


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

So I've heard from the police, he also reported me apparently... not sure on what grounds exactly but he has. Maybe stopping him and asking for details or my leg dinting his car as he drove into me?


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Careful Pal .... He's Wearing a TAPOUT Baseball Cap .... Might be ANOTHER one of these Cagefighters that seem to be everywhere at the moment haha :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

boxer939 said:


> Mate beat the fck into him. I'll drive up myself and do it for £150


Saved for later.


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

And this is why we don't tailgate kids.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

platyphylla said:


> And this is why we don't tailgate kids.


Did you read any of the thread?


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

This message is hidden because penisdale is on your ignore list.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

platyphylla said:


> This message is hidden because penisdale is on your ignore list.


I said. Did you read the thread? Or were you soo eager to

A insult someone

B make a sarcastic comment

C try and start an argument

You deliberately ignored the facts (ppsst, name changes should be funny, not just juvenile)


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

This message is hidden because saxongayle is on your ignore list.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

lmfao @ the title of this thread


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

I said:


> That sounds like your fault tbh fella' date=' should have checked it was safe to pull out. You can't pull back in too closely and immediately slow down when you realised you made an error of judgement, I'm a driver but if I was on a bike and someone tried to pull back in on me I'd have been fúcked right off :laugh: Though yeah, one of the rare occasions I think the motorist did something wrong, unless I've misunderstood you somewhere.[/quote']
> 
> Weren't my fault in the slightest. firstly, the rider behind waved me through they were riding together in single file so if they want to ride like this they should be communicating with each other , i.e the guy behind should have alerted numpty in front that he waved a van past from behind. the road was clear when i started overtaking but it was 2 bikes so takes a bit of time in my van to get by both, then a car came a bit faster than it should have been the other way. So i had the choice to either squeeze in a bit or risk a head on collision.
> 
> I squeezed in as gently as possible giving the rider at the front every chance to slow down, but he decided he doesn't want to slow down under any circumstances. I did stop to make sure he was OK and give him my opinion of his cycling skills, I think he ended up realising the error of his ways:laugh:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

OP if you have an allan key you can remove the stabalizers which would make turning and avoiding vehicles that bit easier


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

josephbloggs said:


> Weren't my fault in the slightest. firstly, the rider behind waved me through they were riding together in single file so if they want to ride like this they should be communicating with each other , i.e the guy behind should have alerted numpty in front that he waved a van past from behind. the road was clear when i started overtaking but it was 2 bikes so takes a bit of time in my van to get by both, then a car came a bit faster than it should have been the other way. So i had the choice to either squeeze in a bit or risk a head on collision.
> 
> I squeezed in as gently as possible giving the rider at the front every chance to slow down, but he decided he doesn't want to slow down under any circumstances. I did stop to make sure he was OK and give him my opinion of his cycling skills, I think he ended up realising the error of his ways:laugh:


Well it does sound like he could have avoided crashing into you to be fair. At the same time though, it's up to you to judge everything - i.e. the length of the overtake, the speed of your van, any oncoming traffic and judging the speed of it - before making the move. Really it's not up to the cyclist to signal you round or even acknowledge your presence, if you're going to overtake a cyclist you should be doing so in a way that wouldn't affect them in a way that requires them to take action. So for you to have to pull in close enough that the cyclist would have needed to get the brakes on means that you were at fault there mate. That said, it's obviously also up to the cyclist as a road user to react to danger :laugh: So both at fault really.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Boshlop said:


> So I've heard from the police, he also reported me apparently... not sure on what grounds exactly but he has. Maybe stopping him and asking for details or my leg dinting his car as he drove into me?


It could be because it is classed as an RTA(you could well have gone to hospital.

If you have whiplash etc, get to minor A&E and get it on record if you're going to claim. The earlier the better.


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

I said:


> Well it does sound like he could have avoided crashing into you to be fair. At the same time though' date=' it's up to you to judge everything - i.e. the length of the overtake, the speed of your van, any oncoming traffic and judging the speed of it - before making the move. [b']Really it's not up to the cyclist to signal you round or even acknowledge your presence, if you're going to overtake a cyclist you should be doing so in a way that wouldn't affect them in a way that requires them to take action. So for you to have to pull in close enough that the cyclist would have needed to get the brakes on means that you were at fault there mate. That said, it's obviously also up to the cyclist as a road user to react to danger :laugh: So both at fault really.


well i never asked him to signal me around , the one at the back took the the decision to signal me around. my mistake(and only one) was to think the pair of cu. nts had a clue what they were doing. as a driver if i were to signal someone around me and then as they are coming past something comes unexpectedly fast the other way i am going to slow down to make sure the guy i have told to come round doesn't end up in a head on collision. it's common sense, when you see a situation unfolding you take measures to avoid it, these clowns on bikes seem to be of the mindset that if they think they have right of way or whatever, they would rather see two vehicles smash into each other than stop pedaling so fast!

fkin idiot ,really did deserve to get taken out when i think about it.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> It could be because it is classed as an RTA(you could well have gone to hospital.
> 
> If you have whiplash etc, get to minor A&E and get it on record if you're going to claim. The earlier the better.


Just back from a and e. Whiplash and soft tissue knee damage, medial colatoral is my guess from the pain :/

I will be claiming seen as I work as a pt and instructor


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

platyphylla said:


> And this is why we don't tailgate kids.


Read the thread, then comment


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

josephbloggs said:


> well i never asked him to signal me around , the one at the back took the the decision to signal me around. my mistake(and only one) was to think the pair of cu. nts had a clue what they were doing. as a driver if i were to signal someone around me and then as they are coming past something comes unexpectedly fast the other way i am going to slow down to make sure the guy i have told to come round doesn't end up in a head on collision. it's common sense, when you see a situation unfolding you take measures to avoid it, these clowns on bikes seem to be of the mindset that if they think they have right of way or whatever, they would rather see two vehicles smash into each other than stop pedaling so fast!
> 
> fkin idiot ,really did deserve to get taken out when i think about it.


Its mixed blame, a wave past isn't a legally standing thing, but acceleration to prevent an over take isn't allowed either. Just always look to the front rider for a all clear to be safe when the over take is gonna be slow


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

Boshlop said:


> Read the thread, then comment


I read the OP which says you went into the back of him.

That means you were driving too close to him. Serves you right.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

platyphylla said:


> I read the OP which says you went into the back of him.
> 
> That means you were driving too close to him. Serves you right.


and the troll continues


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

Boshlop said:


> and the troll continues


Nope, it's an opinion that you don't like.

If you leave a gap, you don't go into the back of things. Your fault, and serves you right.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

platyphylla said:


> Nope, it's an opinion that you don't like.
> 
> If you leave a gap, you don't go into the back of things. Your fault, and serves you right.


If someone ovet takes leaving 1 foot gap and slams breaks on you'll find its their fault for misjudging a overtake if you know the hwc


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Clearly your brakes need improving, he was checking them for you.

Reading the above quote, you must have been following him through the gap, which you must've noticed was tight for him?

Although it is very unfortunate you're injured etc, leave some room.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

DappaDonDave said:


> Clearly your brakes need improving, he was checking them for you.
> 
> Reading the above quote, you must have been following him through the gap, which you must've noticed was tight for him?
> 
> Although it is very unfortunate you're injured etc, leave some room.


Does no one read? He over took, pulled in front leaving a foot of room nearly swiping me and stopped dead instantly for no good reason? I was on a bike, he ****ed up a over take and I got the Injury for his mistake, I can't react in 0.1 seconds and stop from 25 mph as fast as a car


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

Boshlop said:


> Its mixed blame, a wave past isn't a legally standing thing, but acceleration to prevent an over take isn't allowed either. Just always look to the front rider for a all clear to be safe when the over take is gonna be slow


Well if we're talking about what is "legally standing", the fact that you went into the back of someone "legally" is pretty much your fault. But experienced road users know that whose fault something is isn't always about what the legal outcome would be. That's why you have insurance scammers that go around slamming their brakes on in front of people , because they know the law will side with them although anyone with half a brain knows who is really at fault.

if you are going to cycle in a pair you should both have some awareness of what the other is doing , not one waving a driver past , while the other pedals as fast as he can when the vehicle is coming past, this is just being a hazard and a nuisance.

Anyway the guy who eventually came off could have easily avoided it if he wasn't being pigheaded and ignorant, first thing he said when i got out was "i have just as much right to be on the road as you" and this is the problem , most sensible drivers will do everything they can to avoid an accident and where possible take action to help someone else avoid an accident. these cu. nts on bikes would rather see a head on collision than give an inch because they think they are in some kind of competition with other road users.

what also baffles me is that they are the most vulnerable of road users yet they are the only ones that aren't required to do any formal training or test.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

josephbloggs said:


> Well if we're talking about what is "legally standing", the fact that you went into the back of someone "legally" is pretty much your fault. But experienced road users know that whose fault something is isn't always about what the legal outcome would be. That's why you have insurance scammers that go around slamming their brakes on in front of people , because they know the law will side with them although anyone with half a brain knows who is really at fault.
> 
> if you are going to cycle in a pair you should both have some awareness of what the other is doing , not one waving a driver past , while the other pedals as fast as he can when the vehicle is coming past, this is just being a hazard and a nuisance.
> 
> ...


Police are on my side as his story makes about 0 sense, apparently I lost control but kicked his car and calmly stopped I front of him, the dint looks like a cannon ball apparently, alot more than some wobbly kick could do... so he is looking at dangerous and assult with a vehicle, quite happy if he gets them both. Think the fact I could even describe the air freshener in the car and he couldn't remember the colour of my bike made him loom a bit thick.

With the road though you act as if everyone is your enemy to be safe, especially if theppl in front are ****s, the police would say you should have dropped back annoyingly as it wasn't complete... using the right to ride is wrong to be a dick, its just a god complex ppm have. I say it some times, but mainly because im been beeped I stationery traffic at a red for no good reason, the lights are stopping them not me :/ or when I use the correct roundabout lane that isn't the farthest left possible.

Vulnerable yes, but only a danger to their own lives or damage to property, not another life like passengers or 2 tonne impact. Long way from registered bikes but it'll be good.


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

The ginger pubed [email protected]

Hope it gets sorted your way Bosh.

(Should of still sparked him tho)


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

Just remember gingers have not soul. Be sure you know what your getting yourself into


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

going to bump this for advice, i have a sport massage booked in for a week saturday, so none of this gentle stuff on the surface, actually booked a person who knows how to use their weight. mainly for my shoulders/traps and lower back...

now given that my neck and shoulders and slowly getting worse due to a whiplash effect would you reckon its still a good idea to go ahead with it but with less pressure? or think it'll cause more harm than good if there is damage i cant feel?


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

Boshlop said:


> going to bump this for advice, i have a sport massage booked in for a week saturday, so none of this gentle stuff on the surface, actually booked a person who knows how to use their weight. mainly for my shoulders/traps and lower back...
> 
> now given that my neck and shoulders and slowly getting worse due to a whiplash effect would you reckon its still a good idea to go ahead with it but with less pressure? or think it'll cause more harm than good if there is damage i cant feel?


i have just finished 3 month's physio from a bad car crash. i got very bad whip lash '' real'' not faked well was told it was a strained trapezius, which i got a very sexy brunette to massage every week and show me different exercise's , then went on to pilates

any ways i had soft and also deep muscle massage . i found it hurt on the day also the next day i was in pain . but after that it helped alot . if the person know's what they are doing they will know how deep to go or even give you a massage. best to give thme a call and explain before hand if i was you mate


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Hitting in the back of someone rule = it always your fault is boll0x imo. I was doing 50 in my car when a car decided to reverse out of a driveway into my lane I had about 20 metres to stop, I wrote my car off and his. Because I hit him in the back it was my fault. LMFAO


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

SwAn1 said:


> Hitting in the back of someone rule = it always your fault is boll0x imo. I was doing 50 in my car when a car decided to reverse out of a driveway into my lane I had about 20 metres to stop, I wrote my car off and his. Because I hit him in the back it was my fault. LMFAO


Totally depends on the car too.

If you're on a motorway driving at 70mph in a 20 year old Fiesta and a brand new Porsche 911 turbo in front of you slams his brakes on then even if you are the right distance away his brakes are much better than yours so you're gonna rear end him.


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Hitting in the back of someone rule = it always your fault is boll0x imo. I was doing 50 in my car when a car decided to reverse out of a driveway into my lane I had about 20 metres to stop, I wrote my car off and his. Because I hit him in the back it was my fault. LMFAO


now that is ****e mate . were you made to be at fault ? as in had to pay out of your pocket ? that wouldn't lie with me at all .


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

micky12 said:


> now that is ****e mate . were you made to be at fault ? as in had to pay out of your pocket ? that wouldn't lie with me at all .


Guy said 'sorry mate totally my fault' held his hands up apologised and was nice as pie. 30 minutes later I got call from him saying he's denies all responsibility So I called the police gave them his address and said I just crashed into him and think he was drunk. I knew he wasn't I just wanted the old bill to pi55 him off for half an hour. After months of bickering between insurance companies it was done on a knock for knock basis.

If I ever have a collision again I have pen in paper in the car for them to sign and admit all resposnibility or i call the police. I learnt the hard way


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Aware :laugh:


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Guy said 'sorry mate totally my fault' held his hands up apologised and was nice as pie. 30 minutes later I got call from him saying he's denies all responsibility So I called the police gave them his address and said I just crashed into him and think he was drunk. I knew he wasn't I just wanted the old bill to pi55 him off for half an hour. After months of bickering between insurance companies it was done on a knock for knock basis.
> 
> If I ever have a collision again I have pen in paper in the car for them to sign and admit all resposnibility or i call the police. I learnt the hard way


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

micky12 said:


> the tw.at face vaule these day's are getting less and less mate .


eh ? hows this post gone here lol ?


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> Guy said 'sorry mate totally my fault' held his hands up apologised and was nice as pie. 30 minutes later I got call from him saying he's denies all responsibility So I called the police gave them his address and said I just crashed into him and think he was drunk. I knew he wasn't I just wanted the old bill to pi55 him off for half an hour. After months of bickering between insurance companies it was done on a knock for knock basis.
> 
> If I ever have a collision again I have pen in paper in the car for them to sign and admit all resposnibility or i call the police. I learnt the hard way


Hoping for a failure to report I reckon by acting nice...


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Boshlop said:


> Hoping for a failure to report I reckon by acting nice...


Could you expand on that mate not sure what you mean?


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> Could you expand on that mate not sure what you mean?


You have 24 hours to report a crash, if you sort it personally there isn't a need too report it. So acting nice is something people do and report you Instead of sorting it personally, you get failure to report and it seems 100% your fault since it seems you didn't want to report, they win


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Boshlop said:


> You have 24 hours to report a crash, if you sort it personally there isn't a need too report it. So acting nice is something people do and report you Instead of sorting it personally, you get failure to report and it seems 100% your fault since it seems you didn't want to report, they win


I see, thanks!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Boshlop said:


> going to bump this for advice, i have a sport massage booked in for a week saturday, so none of this gentle stuff on the surface, actually booked a person who knows how to use their weight. mainly for my shoulders/traps and lower back...
> 
> now given that my neck and shoulders and slowly getting worse due to a whiplash effect would you reckon its still a good idea to go ahead with it but with less pressure? or think it'll cause more harm than good if there is damage i cant feel?


Personally cancel it until further notice otherwise if any lawyer/solicitor knows of this, they'll argue that you've made it worse.

Just tell the masseuse that you want it at a later date, they'll understand and it's not like you've not given much notice.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Boshlop said:


> You have 24 hours to report a crash, if you sort it personally there isn't a need too report it. So acting nice is something people do and report you Instead of sorting it personally, you get failure to report and it seems 100% your fault since it seems you didn't want to report, they win


If someone is injured I think you still have to report it even if you swap details. I could be wrong.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Personally cancel it until further notice otherwise if any lawyer/solicitor knows of this, they'll argue that you've made it worse.
> 
> Just tell the masseuse that you want it at a later date, they'll understand and it's not like you've not given much notice.


That's a good point, I'll cancel for now unless its recommend by the doc


----------

